# Sika Post Setting Compound!



## Wizard69 (Aug 7, 2016)

Hey guys, 

I was just at the hardware store to buy a bag of concrete and found this new product: http://usa.sika.com/en/residential/residential-home/product-type/post-fix.html.   Well it is new to me anyways.   What got me thinking here is using this material in steel tubbing to deaden vibration say for example in a router frame.  

It is an expanding uraethane foam what I can see.   You mix the two components together and poof a rapidly expanding foam that completely sets up in two hours.   Obviously being a foam it won't solve a lack of mass problem but it might solve a vibration issue especially if that vibration comes from thin walled tubing.  

They had a sample post sitting in a bucket, one thing that was obvious is that the foam was pretty hard.  Harder than what you might get from insulating foam.   

In any event I hope this hasn't been brought up before.  It isn't often that I go to a hardware store and say "hey that is neat".


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Aug 7, 2016)

i have always wanted to fill up a car with a-b and watch it pop


----------



## Eddyde (Aug 8, 2016)

Darn! I just put in 200' of chainlink fence to make a yard for my dog, wish I knew about that stuff.


----------



## hman (Aug 9, 2016)

Hmmmm ... seems like one $11 package is good for one fence post (MIGHT have enough volume for a couple steel posts, but would you have TIME to get to both of 'em?)  Last time I bought concrete it was quite a bit cheaper.  Stronger, too.  OK, the foam has a faster initial set.  But the instructions say to let it fully harden for 24 hours before building the actual fence.  So I don't see a huge advantage over concrete here, either.

Has anybody actually used this stuff?


----------

